# Friendly reminder



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

For those using Rezilon as their PRE, you should be shooting to get it out in the next few weeks. I know we have had a mild winter, so far, and are just starting to get some cold weather over much of the southern states, but don't delay. I have gotten several calls this week asking if it is to early to get it out. It isn’t.


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder I plan on having mine out by valentine put some out on some fields this fall and no ryegrass


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

If the weather holds up and it dries out a little more I have plans on spraying this weekend.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I’m putting Rezilon out this Tuesday, Feb 15. It been too wet until now. Forecast has about .8” rain this Thursday. Should work out pretty good.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

I was planning on spraying a place I just purchased with rezilon then I priced it and with the price of diesel, fertilizer, and everything else I may just make cow hay on that place. What is the going price per gallon on rezilon in everyone's area?


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I pay about $1,300 a gallon. But with such a low rate i think it is pretty cheap per acer compared to almost any other pre.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah , it cost about $27 per acre to spray 3oz. of Rezilon. That is per application and it is recommended to make 2 applications per year.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I was costing about the same to spray Prowl H2O and it didn't seem to really work all that well for my issues. Rezilon is doing a great job so far for my issues.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

so far 35.43 / acre @ 3.5 per acre on the low end and as high as 50.75/acre at the same rate twice a year. I can not spray and make round bales instead of idiot bricks and sell for cow hay no problem of course with the fertilizer and rainfall and the right timing of the weather being similar to last year. But thats not what I wanted to do and it is 70 acres of coastal. As high as anhydrous is I may not put it down either. Is it just me or is everything going up or smaller amounts except what I can get for my hay and nobody bitch?


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yea I know with production cost so high small square bale hay needs to sell for over $10.00 a bale in my option.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Not many people in my area still bale small squares and it seems like there are fewer every year and I can not say I blame them. S S bales are labor intense at the very best. I hardly ever even hear of people bitching about 5x6 round bales and the bitching about SS bales either price or quality is why people are getting away from them. And yes 10 bucks a bale might be the point of diminishing returns in the next couple of years.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah most people around here are at $7-8 for small squares. I think $9-10 is in the near future. The average buyer doesn't know what fertilizer and herbicides cost but when fuel goes up they will understand why hay prices have to go up. When I tell a customer that fertilizer is high they just kinda look at me but when you say look at the price of fuel they go oh yeah I understand now. The price of any good hay is going to have to increase significantly for it to pencil out in 2022. And Rezilon is going on the ground today. Kinda got off subject but could not help it.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

I think most of the small square bale folks are targeting horse owners anyway, who are willing to pay $10-11/bale of crappy hay at tractor supply while they are picking up their $20 bag of horse feed. I wonder how they will feel when that bag doubles in price? But you guys are right, most folks don’t understand unless you put it in terms they understand.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

That is definitely my market. I could not make it selling to the cow guys. We’ll the Rezilon is on the ground. It did a great job through the Winter. There is nothing green in my field. I see no ryegrass. There is no need to spray glyphosate this Spring. Waiting on a little rain and then time to burn.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

broadriverhay said:


> That is definitely my market. I could not make it selling to the cow guys. We’ll the Rezilon is on the ground. It did a great job through the Winter. There is nothing green in my field. I see no ryegrass. There is no need to spray glyphosate this Spring. Waiting on a little rain and then time to burn.


I did not spray this fall as I usually have very few winter weeds that I just take out with glyphosate but with the 300% price increase of glyphosate I think I’m going to do a fall aplactaion of rezilon this year and see how that goes unless rezilon has a huge price increase to.


----------



## Cbull (Aug 19, 2021)

weedman said:


> For those using Rezilon as their PRE, you should be shooting to get it out in the next few weeks. I know we have had a mild winter, so far, and are just starting to get some cold weather over much of the southern states, but don't delay. I have gotten several calls this week asking if it is to early to get it out. It isn’t.



My rezilon should be in Tuesday and plan to go ahead and get it out. Question is there’s not a very big chance of rain in the extended forecast. How long will it stay there before it starts losing effectiveness


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

CBull, i answered in the other post about herbicide programs. But, it will last fine on the surface for several weeks.


----------

